
This Yacht Uses Only Solar Power, and It Has an “Unlimited Range” - Parbeyjr
https://futurism.com/this-yacht-uses-only-solar-power-and-it-has-an-unlimited-range/
======
opk
I've seen a yacht that used only wind power and had unlimited range. :)

